# million dollar buck



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><BR class=webkit-block-placeholder></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><BR class=webkit-block-placeholder></DIV><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE class=EC_EC_MsoNormalTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-TOP: 0in" vAlign=top><BLOCKQUOTE style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 4pt; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN-LEFT: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: rgb(16,16,255) 1.5pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><BLOCKQUOTE style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 4pt; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN-LEFT: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: blue 1.5pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><TABLE class=EC_EC_MsoNormalTable style="MARGIN-LEFT: 21pt; WIDTH: 96.62%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 100%; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="100%"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><P class=EC_EC_MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">The buck called "Heart Attack"*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">

<SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Some guys went on a deer capture in Uvalde county, Texas about 2 weeks ago and netted this deer, Heart Attack.<SPAN style="COLOR: rgb(128,64,0); FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><SPAN class=Apple-converted-space><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">He scored 248. He has 21 points,an inside spread of 32 inches and an outside spread of 34 inches. He is only 4 years old. If you hunt,<SPAN style="COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><SPAN class=Apple-converted-space><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">that means something to you. If you don't, this will. They put a price tag on him of 1 million dollars. Enjoy the<SPAN style="COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><SPAN class=Apple-converted-space><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">photos. There is one of him in velvet and the others are once they had him captured.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><DIV style="MARGIN: 0px"><P class=EC_EC_MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">







</DIV><P class=EC_EC_MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">







</DIV><P class=EC_EC_MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">







</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BLOCKQUOTE></BLOCKQUOTE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Red X


----------



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

sory this is a 21 point buck darted in texas 34 inch inside spread and a gross score of 243


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red X's and missing words... Post a link.


----------



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

also the price tag to buy him is 1 million


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

just something about a canned hunt like that where I couldn't justify that kind of money even if its a record deer.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably it's a million $ buck for breeding purposes, not for shooting purposes. You'd have to be an idiot to shoot a deer like that. High dollar hunting clubs will pay big dollars for a buck like that to breed it's does.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

MONSTER RACK!!!! I always wondered what it would look like if you breed a whitetail with an elk


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

The impressive thing about this deer, is that he wasn't raised and protein fed from birth. he was captured from the wild. Now he is a genetics ranch here in South Texas. Heart Attack is surely a nice buck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

unbelievable. his neck has either got to be sore as hell or strong as hell to support the weight of that bone


----------

